

Google Keep: Another Google product i won’t use (and why) - oquidave
http://www.techpost.ug/1906/google-keep-another-google-product-i-wont-use-and-why/

======
claudius
I find it interesting that the trend is to say ‘I won’t use Google product X
and here’s why’ rather than writing articles ‘I will use Google product X and
here’s why’ – I mean when was the last time you could, per default, assume
‘everybody’ would be using some company’s new product?

~~~
oquidave
CLadius, by that i assume you won't be using Google Keep. Anyway it's not an
assumption. Even Phil Libin, Evernote CEO acknowledges the bare fact that
Google Keep will be driving fierce competition against his company -- implying
that by default users are bound to plunge into using Google's product.

~~~
claudius
> implying that by default users are bound to plunge into using Google's
> product.

Yes, and that’s the interesting point. There are very, very few companies on
that planet that can just bring out basically any product and be reasonable
sure that users will adopt it.

And yes, you are right, I won’t be using Google Keep, simply because my phone
likely doesn’t support it and org-mode works quite excellently for my laptop.

~~~
oquidave
Okay. Meanwhile thanks for reading the article and for commenting.

